# Sticky  On-Line Tools



## Sickie Ickie

Howdy guys. I figured this would be as good a spot as any for members to post links to on-line tools to help us build. This will be a great post to refer people to or to look up what we need when we need it.

What glues hold things together:
http://www.thistothat.com/

Calculators for Prop Builders- bat ratios, biped, canine, simple hand, and spider
http://www.zombietronix.com/calculator.php

Making LED Creature Eyes
http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/HalloweenTech/anemak_MakingLEDEyes.html

LED calculator
http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz

Mechanisms and Movements with Gears
http://www.robives.com/mechs


----------



## Liam

Great thread, Sickie! I'll add some of my favorites too.

Cortec Scenery - How to build stage flats and sets with cardboard 
http://www.cortecscenery.com/

Google SketchUp - Free 3D modeling application
http://sketchup.google.com/

Realistic fake blood for fountain use
http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/HalloweenTech/fntbld_FountainBlood.html

Skull and Bone's Lighting Techniques
http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm


----------



## berzerkmonkey

Good idea. I'd like to recommend the OP (that would be you, Sickie...) repost all links in the original post, so people don't have to try to navigate a (potentially) long thread.

Also, you may want to organize the links by type (Lighting, Scenery, etc) to make it easier to find things.


----------



## Terrormaster

I use Google Docs exclusively for all my notes, documentation, and cost estimates. It's handy to be able update and access that info from any computer with internet access.

-TM


----------



## Papa Boo

Four Bar Simulator
Wing Designer Simulator
Triangular Grid System Designer
Sound Board
All Software free downloads:
http://www.boopack.com/software.html

the four bar is exceptionally useful


----------



## The_Caretaker

Time to reserect this thread! Below is a list of on-line tools and information that I see pop-up from time to time on the forums so here is the list I put together

#########Copy Starting Here ##############

When adding to the list please copy the complete list and add your link to the appropriate heading or create a new heading and add it:

•	Animatronics
o	Blue Point Engineering LLC.- Animatronic / Robotic / Technology Products List
o	http://www.servocity.com/html/servo_power___speed.html
o	http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3...ng.html?rnd=26 (pswd: hauntforum)

•	Audio
o	http://www.soundsnap.com/
o	http://www.freesound.org/
o	http://www.londonaudiolabs.com/samples/atmo1.html

•	Electronic
o	http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz

•	Free 3D modeling application
o	http://sketchup.google.com/
o	http://www.kerkythea.net/joomla/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=42&func=select&id=2

•	Haunt control
o	http://www.automat3d.com
o	http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/Navigation/HalloweenTech.html

•	Lighting Techniques
o	http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm

•	Mechanical
o	http://www.boopack.com/software.html
o	http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/index.html
o	http://www.cortecscenery.com/ (How to build stage flats)

•	Microprocessors
o	http://www.parallax.com/Portals/0/Do...du/wamv2_2.pdf
o	http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-1.html (see downloads)
o	http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-2.html (see downloads)
o	http://www.parallax.com/tabid/272/Default.aspx

•	pneumatic
o	http://www.scaryguys.com/slinger.htm
o	http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/coffin_sit_up.htm
o	http://www.halloweenfear.com/Manifold.html
o	http://www.hauntedillinois.com/pneumatic.php
o	http://www.virtualplacebo.com/hallow...mper/index.htm
o	http://www.wickedstone.com
o	http://www.rosscontrols.com/introduction_to_pneumatics.htm 
o	http://www.evilusions.com/calculator.php

•	Tool Use
o	http://www.ladyada.net/library/metertut/
o	http://www.thistothat.com/ (use of glues)

###### End Coping Here ###############


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for the posts folks. I'll have to check all these out when a have some time (ie. not at work)


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Caretaker, wonderful job! Thanks!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Hope this helps. At work we use these Ohm's calculators. Makes things a lil faster and easier. http://www.the12volt.com/ohm/page2.asp


----------



## hpropman

Thanks. You also need to add the picaxe website to the Microprocessors section.

http://www.rev-ed.co.uk/picaxe/


----------



## The_Caretaker

#########Copy Starting Here ##############

When adding to the list please copy the complete list and add your link to the appropriate heading or create a new heading and add it:

• Animatronics
o Blue Point Engineering LLC.- Animatronic / Robotic / Technology Products List
o http://www.servocity.com/html/servo_power___speed.html
o http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3...ng.html?rnd=26 (pswd: hauntforum)

• Audio
o http://www.soundsnap.com/
o http://www.freesound.org/
o http://www.londonaudiolabs.com/samples/atmo1.html

• Electronic
o http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz
o http://www.the12volt.com/ohm/page2.asp

• Free 3D modeling application
o http://sketchup.google.com/
o http://www.kerkythea.net/joomla/inde...nc=select&id=2

• Haunt control
o http://www.automat3d.com
o http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/N...oweenTech.html

• Lighting Techniques
o http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm

• Mechanical
o http://www.boopack.com/software.html
o http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/index.html
o http://www.cortecscenery.com/ (How to build stage flats)

• Microprocessors
o http://www.parallax.com/Portals/0/Do...du/wamv2_2.pdf
o http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-1.html (see downloads)
o http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-2.html (see downloads)
o http://www.parallax.com/tabid/272/Default.aspx
o http://www.rev-ed.co.uk/picaxe/

• pneumatic
o http://www.scaryguys.com/slinger.htm
o http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/coffin_sit_up.htm
o http://www.halloweenfear.com/Manifold.html
o http://www.hauntedillinois.com/pneumatic.php
o http://www.virtualplacebo.com/hallow...mper/index.htm
o http://www.wickedstone.com
o http://www.rosscontrols.com/introduc...pneumatics.htm
o http://www.evilusions.com/calculator.php

• Tool Use
o http://www.ladyada.net/library/metertut/
o http://www.thistothat.com/ (use of glues)

###### End Coping Here ###############


----------



## Monstermaker

Thanks for getting these organized TC.....


----------



## The_Caretaker

#########Copy Starting Here ##############

When adding to the list please copy the complete list and add your link to the appropriate heading or create a new heading and add it:

• Animatronics
o Blue Point Engineering LLC.- Animatronic / Robotic / Technology Products List
o http://www.servocity.com/html/servo_power___speed.html
o http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3...ng.html?rnd=26 (pswd: hauntforum)

• Audio
o http://www.soundsnap.com/
o http://www.freesound.org/
o http://www.londonaudiolabs.com/samples/atmo1.html

• Electronic
o http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz
o http://www.the12volt.com/ohm/page2.asp

•	Finials
o	http://www.steelsupplylp.com/site.php?type=ornamental
o	http://www.kingmetals.com/Default.aspx?Page=Home

• Free 3D modeling application
o http://sketchup.google.com/
o http://www.kerkythea.net/joomla/inde...nc=select&id=2

• Haunt control
o http://www.automat3d.com
o http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/N...oweenTech.html

• Lighting Techniques
o http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm

• Mechanical
o http://www.boopack.com/software.html
o http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/index.html
o http://www.cortecscenery.com/ (How to build stage flats)

• Microprocessors
o http://www.parallax.com/Portals/0/Do...du/wamv2_2.pdf
o http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-1.html (see downloads)
o http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-2.html (see downloads)
o http://www.parallax.com/tabid/272/Default.aspx
o http://www.rev-ed.co.uk/picaxe/

• pneumatic
o http://www.scaryguys.com/slinger.htm
o http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/coffin_sit_up.htm
o http://www.halloweenfear.com/Manifold.html
o http://www.hauntedillinois.com/pneumatic.php
o http://www.virtualplacebo.com/hallow...mper/index.htm
o http://www.wickedstone.com
o http://www.rosscontrols.com/introduc...pneumatics.htm
o http://www.evilusions.com/calculator.php

•	Printing and Fonts
o	http://www.acidfonts.com/horrorfonts1.htm
o	http://www.photo-freeware.net/rasterbator.php

•	Tombstones
o	http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/instructions/tombstone_templates/index.html
o	http://www.hauntedyards.com/tombstones1.html

• Tool Use
o http://www.ladyada.net/library/metertut/
o http://www.thistothat.com/ (use of glues)

###### End Coping Here ###############
_


----------



## The_Caretaker

#########Copy Starting Here ##############

When adding to the list please copy the complete list and add your link to the appropriate heading or create a new heading and add it:

•	Animatronics
o	Blue Point Engineering LLC.- Animatronic / Robotic / Technology Products List
o	http://www.servocity.com/html/servo_power___speed.html
o	http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3...ng.html?rnd=26 (pswd: hauntforum)
o	http://www.lynxmotion.com/
o	http://www.brookshiresoftware.com/ 
o	http://www.hitecrcd.com/

•	Audio
o	http://www.soundsnap.com/
o	http://www.freesound.org/
o	http://www.londonaudiolabs.com/samples/atmo1.html

•	Casting/latex
o	http://www.smooth-on.com/Life-Casting/c3/index.html
o	
•	Electronic
o	http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz

•	Free 3D modeling application
o	http://sketchup.google.com/
o	http://www.kerkythea.net/joomla/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=42&func=select&id=2

•	Haunt control
o	http://www.automat3d.com
o	http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/Navigation/HalloweenTech.html

•	Lighting Techniques
o	http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm

•	Mechanical
o	http://www.boopack.com/software.html
o	http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/index.html
o	http://www.cortecscenery.com/ (How to build stage flats)

•	Microprocessors
o	http://www.parallax.com/Portals/0/Do...du/wamv2_2.pdf
o	http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-1.html (see downloads)
o	http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-2.html (see downloads)
o	http://www.parallax.com/tabid/272/Default.aspx

•	pneumatic
o	http://www.scaryguys.com/slinger.htm
o	http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/coffin_sit_up.htm
o	http://www.halloweenfear.com/Manifold.html
o	http://www.hauntedillinois.com/pneumatic.php
o	http://www.virtualplacebo.com/hallow...mper/index.htm
o	http://www.wickedstone.com
o	http://www.rosscontrols.com/introduction_to_pneumatics.htm 
o	http://www.evilusions.com/calculator.php

•	Tool Use
o	http://www.ladyada.net/library/metertut/
o	http://www.thistothat.com/ (use of glues)

•	Tombstones
o	http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/instructions/tombstone_templates/index.html
o	http://www.hauntedyards.com/tombstones1.html

•	Finials
o	http://www.steelsupplylp.com/site.php?type=ornamental
o	http://www.kingmetals.com/Default.aspx?Page=Home

•	Printing and Fonts
o	http://www.acidfonts.com/horrorfonts1.htm
o	http://www.photo-freeware.net/rasterbator.php

###### End Coping Here ###############


----------



## Sickie Ickie

#########Copy Starting Here ##############

When adding to the list please copy the complete list and add your link to the appropriate heading or create a new heading and add it:

• Animatronics
o Blue Point Engineering LLC.- Animatronic / Robotic / Technology Products List
o http://www.servocity.com/html/servo_power___speed.html
o http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3...ng.html?rnd=26 (pswd: hauntforum)
o http://www.lynxmotion.com/
o http://www.brookshiresoftware.com/
o http://www.hitecrcd.com/

• Audio
o http://www.soundsnap.com/
o http://www.freesound.org/
o http://www.londonaudiolabs.com/samples/atmo1.html

• Casting/latex
o http://www.smooth-on.com/Life-Casting/c3/index.html
o
• Electronic
o http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz

• Free 3D modeling application
o http://sketchup.google.com/
o http://www.kerkythea.net/joomla/inde...nc=select&id=2

• Haunt control
o http://www.automat3d.com
o http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/N...oweenTech.html

• Lighting Techniques
o http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm

• Mechanical
o http://www.boopack.com/software.html
o http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/index.html
o http://www.cortecscenery.com/ (How to build stage flats)

• Microprocessors
o http://www.parallax.com/Portals/0/Do...du/wamv2_2.pdf
o http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-1.html (see downloads)
o http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-2.html (see downloads)
o http://www.parallax.com/tabid/272/Default.aspx

• pneumatic
o http://www.scaryguys.com/slinger.htm
o http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/coffin_sit_up.htm
o http://www.halloweenfear.com/Manifold.html
o http://www.hauntedillinois.com/pneumatic.php
o http://www.virtualplacebo.com/hallow...mper/index.htm
o http://www.wickedstone.com
o http://www.rosscontrols.com/introduc...pneumatics.htm
o http://www.evilusions.com/calculator.php

• Tool Use
o http://www.ladyada.net/library/metertut/
o http://www.thistothat.com/ (use of glues)

• Tombstones
o http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/instru...tes/index.html
o http://www.hauntedyards.com/tombstones1.html

• Finials
o http://www.steelsupplylp.com/site.php?type=ornamental
o http://www.kingmetals.com/Default.aspx?Page=Home

• Printing and Fonts
o http://www.acidfonts.com/horrorfonts1.htm
o http://www.photo-freeware.net/rasterbator.php
o http://www.slavjane.org/halloween/pirates.html

• VSA Routines
o http://www.slavjane.org/halloween/pirates.html (Free)

###### End Coping Here ###############


----------



## The_Caretaker

#########Copy Starting Here ##############

When adding to the list please copy the complete list and add your link to the appropriate heading or create a new heading and add it:

• Animatronics
o Blue Point Engineering LLC.- Animatronic / Robotic / Technology Products List
o http://www.servocity.com/html/servo_power___speed.html
o http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3...ng.html?rnd=26 (pswd: hauntforum)
o http://www.lynxmotion.com/
o http://www.brookshiresoftware.com/
o http://www.hitecrcd.com/

• Audio
o http://www.soundsnap.com/
o http://www.freesound.org/
o http://www.londonaudiolabs.com/samples/atmo1.html

• Casting/latex
o http://www.smooth-on.com/Life-Casting/c3/index.html
o
• Electronic
o http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz

• Free 3D modeling application
o http://sketchup.google.com/
o http://www.kerkythea.net/joomla/inde...nc=select&id=2

• Haunt control
o http://www.automat3d.com
o http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/N...oweenTech.html

• Lighting Techniques
o http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm

• Mechanical
o http://www.boopack.com/software.html
o http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/index.html
o http://www.cortecscenery.com/ (How to build stage flats)

• Microprocessors
o http://www.parallax.com/Portals/0/Do...du/wamv2_2.pdf
o http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-1.html (see downloads)
o http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-2.html (see downloads)
o http://www.parallax.com/tabid/272/Default.aspx
o http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/207

•	PVC
o	http://www.pvcplans.com/pvc-suppliers.htm

• pneumatic
o http://www.scaryguys.com/slinger.htm
o http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/coffin_sit_up.htm
o http://www.halloweenfear.com/Manifold.html
o http://www.hauntedillinois.com/pneumatic.php
o http://www.virtualplacebo.com/hallow...mper/index.htm
o http://www.wickedstone.com
o http://www.rosscontrols.com/introduc...pneumatics.htm
o http://www.evilusions.com/calculator.php

• Tool Use
o http://www.ladyada.net/library/metertut/
o http://www.thistothat.com/ (use of glues)

• Tombstones
o http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/instru...tes/index.html
o http://www.hauntedyards.com/tombstones1.html

• Finials
o http://www.steelsupplylp.com/site.php?type=ornamental
o http://www.kingmetals.com/Default.aspx?Page=Home

• Printing and Fonts
o http://www.acidfonts.com/horrorfonts1.htm
o http://www.photo-freeware.net/rasterbator.php
o http://www.slavjane.org/halloween/pirates.html

• VSA Routines
o http://www.slavjane.org/halloween/pirates.html (Free)

###### End Coping Here ###############
_


----------



## The_Caretaker

#########Copy Starting Here ##############

When adding to the list please copy the complete list and add your link to the appropriate heading or create a new heading and add it:

• Animatronics
o http://www.bpesolutions.com/
o http://www.servocity.com/html/servo_power___speed.html
o http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3...ng.html?rnd=26 (pswd: hauntforum)
o http://www.lynxmotion.com/
o http://www.brookshiresoftware.com/
o http://www.hitecrcd.com/

• Audio
o http://www.soundsnap.com/
o http://www.freesound.org/
o http://www.londonaudiolabs.com/samples/atmo1.html

• Casting/latex
o http://www.smooth-on.com/Life-Casting/c3/index.html

• Electronic
o http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz
o http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/
o http://www.redcircuits.com/
o http://www.designnotes.com/
o http://www.electronic-circuits-diagrams.com/
o http://www.discovercircuits.com/list.htm
o http://www.hobbyprojects.com/
o http://www.synthdiy.com/

• Free 3D modeling application
o http://sketchup.google.com/
o http://www.kerkythea.net/joomla/inde...nc=select&id=2

• Haunt control
o http://www.automat3d.com
o http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/N...oweenTech.html

• Lighting Techniques
o http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm

• Mechanical
o http://www.boopack.com/software.html
o http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/index.html
o http://www.cortecscenery.com/ (How to build stage flats)

• Microprocessors
o http://www.parallax.com/Portals/0/Do...du/wamv2_2.pdf
o http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-1.html (see downloads)
o http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-2.html (see downloads)
o http://www.parallax.com/tabid/272/Default.aspx
o http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/207

• PVC
o http://www.pvcplans.com/pvc-suppliers.htm

• pneumatic
o http://www.scaryguys.com/slinger.htm
o http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/coffin_sit_up.htm
o http://www.halloweenfear.com/Manifold.html
o http://www.hauntedillinois.com/pneumatic.php
o http://www.virtualplacebo.com/hallow...mper/index.htm
o http://www.wickedstone.com
o http://www.rosscontrols.com/introduc...pneumatics.htm
o http://www.evilusions.com/calculator.php

• Tool Use
o http://www.ladyada.net/library/metertut/
o http://www.thistothat.com/ (use of glues)

• Tombstones
o http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/instru...tes/index.html
o http://www.hauntedyards.com/tombstones1.html

• Finials
o http://www.steelsupplylp.com/site.php?type=ornamental
o http://www.kingmetals.com/Default.aspx?Page=Home

• Printing and Fonts
o http://www.acidfonts.com/horrorfonts1.htm
o http://www.photo-freeware.net/rasterbator.php
o http://www.slavjane.org/halloween/pirates.html

• VSA Routines
o http://www.slavjane.org/halloween/pirates.html (Free)

###### End Coping Here ###############


----------



## Sickie Ickie

#########Copy Starting Here ##############

When adding to the list please copy the complete list and add your link to the appropriate heading or create a new heading and add it:

• Animatronics
o http://www.bpesolutions.com/
o http://www.servocity.com/html/servo_power___speed.html
o http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3...ng.html?rnd=26 (pswd: hauntforum)
o http://www.lynxmotion.com/
o http://www.brookshiresoftware.com/
o http://www.hitecrcd.com/

• Audio
o http://www.soundsnap.com/
o http://www.freesound.org/
o http://www.londonaudiolabs.com/samples/atmo1.html

• Casting/latex
o http://www.smooth-on.com/Life-Casting/c3/index.html

• Electronic
o http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz
o http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/
o http://www.redcircuits.com/
o http://www.designnotes.com/
o http://www.electronic-circuits-diagrams.com/
o http://www.discovercircuits.com/list.htm
o http://www.hobbyprojects.com/
o http://www.synthdiy.com/
http://www.dannyg.com/examples/res2/resistor.htm (to find out what ohm a resister is)

• Free 3D modeling application
o http://sketchup.google.com/
o http://www.kerkythea.net/joomla/inde...nc=select&id=2

• Haunt control
o http://www.automat3d.com
o http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/N...oweenTech.html

• Lighting Techniques
o http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm

• Mechanical
o http://www.boopack.com/software.html
o http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/index.html
o http://www.cortecscenery.com/ (How to build stage flats)

• Microprocessors
o http://www.parallax.com/Portals/0/Do...du/wamv2_2.pdf
o http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-1.html (see downloads)
o http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-2.html (see downloads)
o http://www.parallax.com/tabid/272/Default.aspx
o http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/207

• PVC
o http://www.pvcplans.com/pvc-suppliers.htm

• pneumatic
o http://www.scaryguys.com/slinger.htm
o http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/coffin_sit_up.htm
o http://www.halloweenfear.com/Manifold.html
o http://www.hauntedillinois.com/pneumatic.php
o http://www.virtualplacebo.com/hallow...mper/index.htm
o http://www.wickedstone.com
o http://www.rosscontrols.com/introduc...pneumatics.htm
o http://www.evilusions.com/calculator.php

• Tool Use
o http://www.ladyada.net/library/metertut/
o http://www.thistothat.com/ (use of glues)

• Tombstones
o http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/instru...tes/index.html
o http://www.hauntedyards.com/tombstones1.html

• Finials
o http://www.steelsupplylp.com/site.php?type=ornamental
o http://www.kingmetals.com/Default.aspx?Page=Home

• Printing and Fonts
o http://www.acidfonts.com/horrorfonts1.htm
o http://www.photo-freeware.net/rasterbator.php
o http://www.slavjane.org/halloween/pirates.html

• VSA Routines
o http://www.slavjane.org/halloween/pirates.html (Free)

###### End Coping Here ###############


----------



## The_Caretaker

#########Copy Starting Here ##############

When adding to the list please copy the complete list and add your link to the appropriate heading or create a new heading and add it:

• Animatronics
o http://www.bpesolutions.com/
o http://www.servocity.com/html/servo_power___speed.html
o http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3...ng.html?rnd=26 (pswd: hauntforum)
o http://www.lynxmotion.com/
o http://www.brookshiresoftware.com/
o http://www.hitecrcd.com/

• Audio
o http://www.soundsnap.com/
o http://www.freesound.org/
o http://www.londonaudiolabs.com/samples/atmo1.html

• Casting/latex
o http://www.smooth-on.com/Life-Casting/c3/index.html

• Electronic
o http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz
o http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/
o http://www.redcircuits.com/
o http://www.designnotes.com/
o http://www.electronic-circuits-diagrams.com/
o http://www.discovercircuits.com/list.htm
o http://www.hobbyprojects.com/
o http://www.synthdiy.com/
o http://www.dannyg.com/examples/res2/resistor.htm (to find out what ohm a resister is)

• Eyes
o http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/easyeyes.asp
o http://www.unitednuclear.com/marbsm.htm
o http://homepage.mac.com/magicshow/EyeMaker.jpg

• Free 3D modeling application
o http://sketchup.google.com/
o http://www.kerkythea.net/joomla/inde...nc=select&id=2

• Haunt control
o http://www.automat3d.com
o http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/N...oweenTech.html

• Lighting Techniques
o http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm

• Mechanical
o http://www.boopack.com/software.html
o http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/index.html
o http://www.cortecscenery.com/ (How to build stage flats)

• Microprocessors
o http://www.parallax.com/Portals/0/Do...du/wamv2_2.pdf
o http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-1.html (see downloads)
o http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-2.html (see downloads)
o http://www.parallax.com/tabid/272/Default.aspx
o http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/207

• PVC
o http://www.pvcplans.com/pvc-suppliers.htm

• pneumatic
o http://www.scaryguys.com/slinger.htm
o http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/coffin_sit_up.htm
o http://www.halloweenfear.com/Manifold.html
o http://www.hauntedillinois.com/pneumatic.php
o http://www.virtualplacebo.com/hallow...mper/index.htm
o http://www.wickedstone.com
o http://www.rosscontrols.com/introduc...pneumatics.htm
o http://www.evilusions.com/calculator.php

• Tool Use
o http://www.ladyada.net/library/metertut/
o http://www.thistothat.com/ (use of glues)

• Tombstones
o http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/instru...tes/index.html
o http://www.hauntedyards.com/tombstones1.html

• Finials
o http://www.steelsupplylp.com/site.php?type=ornamental
o http://www.kingmetals.com/Default.aspx?Page=Home

• Printing and Fonts
o http://www.acidfonts.com/horrorfonts1.htm
o http://www.photo-freeware.net/rasterbator.php
o http://www.slavjane.org/halloween/pirates.html

• VSA Routines
o http://www.slavjane.org/halloween/pirates.html (Free)

###### End Coping Here ###############


----------



## The_Caretaker

#########Copy Starting Here ##############

When adding to the list please copy the complete list and add your link to the appropriate heading or create a new heading and add it:

• Animatronics
o http://www.bpesolutions.com/
o http://www.servocity.com/html/servo_power___speed.html
o http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3...ng.html?rnd=26 (pswd: hauntforum)
o http://www.lynxmotion.com/
o http://www.brookshiresoftware.com/
o http://www.hitecrcd.com/

• Audio
o http://www.soundsnap.com/
o http://www.freesound.org/
o http://www.londonaudiolabs.com/samples/atmo1.html

• Casting/latex
o http://www.smooth-on.com/Life-Casting/c3/index.html

• Electronic
o http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz
o http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/
o http://www.redcircuits.com/
o http://www.designnotes.com/
o http://www.electronic-circuits-diagrams.com/
o http://www.discovercircuits.com/list.htm
o http://www.hobbyprojects.com/
o http://www.synthdiy.com/
o http://www.dannyg.com/examples/res2/resistor.htm (to find out what ohm a resister is)
o http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/components/led.htm

• Eyes
o http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/easyeyes.asp
o http://www.unitednuclear.com/marbsm.htm
o http://homepage.mac.com/magicshow/EyeMaker.jpg

• Free 3D modeling application
o http://sketchup.google.com/
o http://www.kerkythea.net/joomla/inde...nc=select&id=2

• Haunt control
o http://www.automat3d.com
o http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/N...oweenTech.html

• Lighting Techniques
o http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm

• Mechanical
o http://www.boopack.com/software.html
o http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/index.html
o http://www.cortecscenery.com/ (How to build stage flats)

• Microprocessors
o http://www.parallax.com/Portals/0/Do...du/wamv2_2.pdf
o http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-1.html (see downloads)
o http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-2.html (see downloads)
o http://www.parallax.com/tabid/272/Default.aspx
o http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/207

• PVC
o http://www.pvcplans.com/pvc-suppliers.htm

• pneumatic
o http://www.scaryguys.com/slinger.htm
o http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/coffin_sit_up.htm
o http://www.halloweenfear.com/Manifold.html
o http://www.hauntedillinois.com/pneumatic.php
o http://www.virtualplacebo.com/hallow...mper/index.htm
o http://www.wickedstone.com
o http://www.rosscontrols.com/introduc...pneumatics.htm
o http://www.evilusions.com/calculator.php

• Tool Use
o http://www.ladyada.net/library/metertut/
o http://www.thistothat.com/ (use of glues)

• Tombstones
o http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/instru...tes/index.html
o http://www.hauntedyards.com/tombstones1.html

• Finials
o http://www.steelsupplylp.com/site.php?type=ornamental
o http://www.kingmetals.com/Default.aspx?Page=Home

• Printing and Fonts
o http://www.acidfonts.com/horrorfonts1.htm
o http://www.photo-freeware.net/rasterbator.php
o http://www.slavjane.org/halloween/pirates.html

• VSA Routines
o http://www.slavjane.org/halloween/pirates.html (Free)

###### End Coping Here ###############


----------



## halloweenguy

#########Copy Starting Here ##############

When adding to the list please copy the complete list and add your link to the appropriate heading or create a new heading and add it:

• Animatronics
o http://www.bpesolutions.com/
o http://www.servocity.com/html/servo_power___speed.html
o http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3...ng.html?rnd=26 (pswd: hauntforum)
o http://www.lynxmotion.com/
o http://www.brookshiresoftware.com/
o http://www.hitecrcd.com/
o http://www.androidworld.com/prod31.htm

• Audio
o http://www.soundsnap.com/
o http://www.freesound.org/
o http://www.londonaudiolabs.com/samples/atmo1.html

• Casting/latex
o http://www.smooth-on.com/Life-Casting/c3/index.html

• Electronic
o http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz
o http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/
o http://www.redcircuits.com/
o http://www.designnotes.com/
o http://www.electronic-circuits-diagrams.com/
o http://www.discovercircuits.com/list.htm
o http://www.hobbyprojects.com/
o http://www.synthdiy.com/
o http://www.dannyg.com/examples/res2/resistor.htm (to find out what ohm a resister is)
o http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/components/led.htm

• Eyes
o http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/easyeyes.asp
o http://www.unitednuclear.com/marbsm.htm
o http://homepage.mac.com/magicshow/EyeMaker.jpg

• Free 3D modeling application
o http://sketchup.google.com/
o http://code.google.com/p/sketchyphysics/
o http://www.kerkythea.net/joomla/inde...nc=select&id=2

• Haunt control
o http://www.automat3d.com
o http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/N...oweenTech.html

• Lighting Techniques
o http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm

• Mechanical
o http://www.boopack.com/software.html
o http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/index.html
o http://www.cortecscenery.com/ (How to build stage flats)

• Microprocessors
o http://www.parallax.com/Portals/0/Do...du/wamv2_2.pdf
o http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-1.html (see downloads)
o http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-2.html (see downloads)
o http://www.parallax.com/tabid/272/Default.aspx
o http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/207

• PVC
o http://www.pvcplans.com/pvc-suppliers.htm

• pneumatic
o http://www.scaryguys.com/slinger.htm
o http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/coffin_sit_up.htm
o http://www.halloweenfear.com/Manifold.html
o http://www.hauntedillinois.com/pneumatic.php
o http://www.virtualplacebo.com/hallow...mper/index.htm
o http://www.wickedstone.com
o http://www.rosscontrols.com/introduc...pneumatics.htm
o http://www.evilusions.com/calculator.php

• Tool Use
o http://www.ladyada.net/library/metertut/
o http://www.thistothat.com/ (use of glues)

• Tombstones
o http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/instru...tes/index.html
o http://www.hauntedyards.com/tombstones1.html

• Finials
o http://www.steelsupplylp.com/site.php?type=ornamental
o http://www.kingmetals.com/Default.aspx?Page=Home

• Printing and Fonts
o http://www.acidfonts.com/horrorfonts1.htm
o http://www.photo-freeware.net/rasterbator.php
o http://www.slavjane.org/halloween/pirates.html

• VSA Routines
o http://www.slavjane.org/halloween/pirates.html (Free)

###### End Coping Here ###############


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

check these links out as well:

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Make-a-Three-Axis-CNC-Machine-Cheaply-and-/

http://www.instructables.com/id/Easy-to-Build-Desk-Top-3-Axis-CNC-Milling-Machine/

awsome for the tech in all of us. Helps if you have background in CAD/CAM...but its not difficult 2 learn either...if ya can program an EFX-TEK these should be no prob.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-a-CNC-Hot-Wire-Foam-Cutter-from-parts-availab/ 
Almost forgot about this one,good thing I rescanned the page as I was waiting for it 2 load. It's for a hotwire foam cutter.


----------



## DieTodtenReitenSchnell

Who's up for updating this list yet again?


----------



## The Archivist

Just when I was given permission to haunt the parent's backyard, you guys come up with this!! Thanks from the bottom of my heart, this should make things a HELL of a lot easier!!!


----------



## The_Caretaker

#########Copy Starting Here ##############

When adding to the list please copy the complete list and add your link to the appropriate heading or create a new heading and add it:

• Animatronics
o http://www.bpesolutions.com/
o http://www.servocity.com/html/servo_power___speed.html
o http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3...ng.html?rnd=26 (pswd: hauntforum)
o http://www.lynxmotion.com/
o http://www.brookshiresoftware.com/
o http://www.hitecrcd.com/
o http://www.androidworld.com/prod31.htm

• Audio
o http://www.soundsnap.com/
o http://www.freesound.org/
o http://www.londonaudiolabs.com/samples/atmo1.html

• Casting/latex
o http://www.smooth-on.com/Life-Casting/c3/index.html

• Electronic
o http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz
o http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/
o http://www.redcircuits.com/
o http://www.designnotes.com/
o http://www.electronic-circuits-diagrams.com/
o http://www.discovercircuits.com/list.htm
o http://www.hobbyprojects.com/
o http://www.synthdiy.com/
o http://www.dannyg.com/examples/res2/resistor.htm (to find out what ohm a resister is)
o http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/components/led.htm

• Eyes
o http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/easyeyes.asp
o http://www.unitednuclear.com/marbsm.htm
o http://homepage.mac.com/magicshow/EyeMaker.jpg

• Free 3D modeling application
o http://sketchup.google.com/
o http://code.google.com/p/sketchyphysics/
o http://www.kerkythea.net/joomla/inde...nc=select&id=2

• Haunt control
o http://www.automat3d.com
o http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/N...oweenTech.html

• Lighting Techniques
o http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm

• Mechanical
o http://www.boopack.com/software.html
o http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/index.html
o http://www.cortecscenery.com/ (How to build stage flats)

• Microprocessors
o http://www.parallax.com/Portals/0/Do...du/wamv2_2.pdf
o http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-1.html (see downloads)
o http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-2.html (see downloads)
o http://www.parallax.com/tabid/272/Default.aspx
o http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/207

• PVC
o http://www.pvcplans.com/pvc-suppliers.htm

• pneumatic
o http://www.scaryguys.com/slinger.htm
o http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/coffin_sit_up.htm
o http://www.halloweenfear.com/Manifold.html
o http://www.hauntedillinois.com/pneumatic.php
o http://www.virtualplacebo.com/hallow...mper/index.htm
o http://www.wickedstone.com
o http://www.rosscontrols.com/introduc...pneumatics.htm
o http://www.evilusions.com/calculator.php

• Tool Use
o http://www.ladyada.net/library/metertut/
o http://www.thistothat.com/ (use of glues)
o http://www.instructables.com/id/How-...-Cheaply-and-/
o http://www.instructables.com/id/Easy...lling-Machine/ 
o http://www.instructables.com/id/Make...parts-availab/

• Tombstones
o http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/instru...tes/index.html
o http://www.hauntedyards.com/tombstones1.html

• Finials
o http://www.steelsupplylp.com/site.php?type=ornamental
o http://www.kingmetals.com/Default.aspx?Page=Home

• Printing and Fonts
o http://www.acidfonts.com/horrorfonts1.htm
o http://www.photo-freeware.net/rasterbator.php
o http://www.slavjane.org/halloween/pirates.html

• VSA Routines
o http://www.slavjane.org/halloween/pirates.html (Free)

###### End Coping Here ###############


----------



## Joiseygal

#########Copy Starting Here ##############

When adding to the list please copy the complete list and add your link to the appropriate heading or create a new heading and add it:

• Animatronics
o http://www.bpesolutions.com/
o http://www.servocity.com/html/servo_power___speed.html
o http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3...ng.html?rnd=26 (pswd: hauntforum)
o http://www.lynxmotion.com/
o http://www.brookshiresoftware.com/
o http://www.hitecrcd.com/
o http://www.androidworld.com/prod31.htm

• Audio
o http://www.soundsnap.com/
o http://www.freesound.org/
o http://www.londonaudiolabs.com/samples/atmo1.html

• Casting/latex
o http://www.smooth-on.com/Life-Casting/c3/index.html

• Electronic
o http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz
o http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/
o http://www.redcircuits.com/
o http://www.designnotes.com/
o http://www.electronic-circuits-diagrams.com/
o http://www.discovercircuits.com/list.htm
o http://www.hobbyprojects.com/
o http://www.synthdiy.com/
o http://www.dannyg.com/examples/res2/resistor.htm (to find out what ohm a resister is)
o http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/components/led.htm

• Eyes
o http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/easyeyes.asp
o http://www.unitednuclear.com/marbsm.htm
o http://homepage.mac.com/magicshow/EyeMaker.jpg
o www.ebay.com seller:jsbay88 (type in search: half eyeballs mask)

• Free 3D modeling application
o http://sketchup.google.com/
o http://code.google.com/p/sketchyphysics/
o http://www.kerkythea.net/joomla/inde...nc=select&id=2

• Haunt control
o http://www.automat3d.com
o http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/N...oweenTech.html

• Lighting Techniques
o http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm

• Mechanical
o http://www.boopack.com/software.html
o http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/index.html
o http://www.cortecscenery.com/ (How to build stage flats)

• Microprocessors
o http://www.parallax.com/Portals/0/Do...du/wamv2_2.pdf
o http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-1.html (see downloads)
o http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-2.html (see downloads)
o http://www.parallax.com/tabid/272/Default.aspx
o http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/207

• PVC
o http://www.pvcplans.com/pvc-suppliers.htm

• pneumatic
o http://www.scaryguys.com/slinger.htm
o http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/coffin_sit_up.htm
o http://www.halloweenfear.com/Manifold.html
o http://www.hauntedillinois.com/pneumatic.php
o http://www.virtualplacebo.com/hallow...mper/index.htm
o http://www.wickedstone.com
o http://www.rosscontrols.com/introduc...pneumatics.htm
o http://www.evilusions.com/calculator.php

• Tool Use
o http://www.ladyada.net/library/metertut/
o http://www.thistothat.com/ (use of glues)
o http://www.instructables.com/id/How-...-Cheaply-and-/
o http://www.instructables.com/id/Easy...lling-Machine/ 
o http://www.instructables.com/id/Make...parts-availab/

• Tombstones
o http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/instru...tes/index.html
o http://www.hauntedyards.com/tombstones1.html

• Finials
o http://www.steelsupplylp.com/site.php?type=ornamental
o http://www.kingmetals.com/Default.aspx?Page=Home

• Printing and Fonts
o http://www.acidfonts.com/horrorfonts1.htm
o http://www.photo-freeware.net/rasterbator.php
o http://www.slavjane.org/halloween/pirates.html

• VSA Routines
o http://www.slavjane.org/halloween/pirates.html (Free)

###### End Coping Here ###############


----------



## DeathTouch

#########Copy Starting Here ##############

When adding to the list please copy the complete list and add your link to the appropriate heading or create a new heading and add it:

• Animatronics
o http://www.bpesolutions.com/
o http://www.servocity.com/html/servo_power___speed.html
o http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3...ng.html?rnd=26 (pswd: hauntforum)
o http://www.lynxmotion.com/
o http://www.brookshiresoftware.com/
o http://www.hitecrcd.com/
o http://www.androidworld.com/prod31.htm

• Audio
o http://www.soundsnap.com/
o http://www.freesound.org/
o http://www.londonaudiolabs.com/samples/atmo1.html

• Casting/latex
o http://www.smooth-on.com/Life-Casting/c3/index.html

• Electronic
o http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz
o http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/
o http://www.redcircuits.com/
o http://www.designnotes.com/
o http://www.electronic-circuits-diagrams.com/
o http://www.discovercircuits.com/list.htm
o http://www.hobbyprojects.com/
o http://www.synthdiy.com/
o http://www.dannyg.com/examples/res2/resistor.htm (to find out what ohm a resister is)
o http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/components/led.htm

• Eyes
o http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/easyeyes.asp
o http://www.unitednuclear.com/marbsm.htm
o http://homepage.mac.com/magicshow/EyeMaker.jpg
o www.ebay.com seller:jsbay88 (type in search: half eyeballs mask)

• Free 3D modeling application
o http://sketchup.google.com/
o http://code.google.com/p/sketchyphysics/
o http://www.kerkythea.net/joomla/inde...nc=select&id=2

• Haunt control
o http://www.automat3d.com
o http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/N...oweenTech.html

• Lighting Techniques
o http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm

• Mechanical
o http://www.boopack.com/software.html
o http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/index.html
o http://www.cortecscenery.com/ (How to build stage flats)

• Microprocessors
o http://www.parallax.com/Portals/0/Do...du/wamv2_2.pdf
o http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-1.html (see downloads)
o http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-2.html (see downloads)
o http://www.parallax.com/tabid/272/Default.aspx
o http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/207

• PVC
o http://www.pvcplans.com/pvc-suppliers.htm

• pneumatic
o http://www.scaryguys.com/slinger.htm
o http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/coffin_sit_up.htm
o http://www.halloweenfear.com/Manifold.html
o http://www.hauntedillinois.com/pneumatic.php
o http://www.virtualplacebo.com/hallow...mper/index.htm
o http://www.wickedstone.com
o http://www.rosscontrols.com/introduc...pneumatics.htm
o http://www.evilusions.com/calculator.php

• Tool Use
o http://www.ladyada.net/library/metertut/
o http://www.thistothat.com/ (use of glues)
o http://www.instructables.com/id/How-...-Cheaply-and-/
o http://www.instructables.com/id/Easy...lling-Machine/ 
o http://www.instructables.com/id/Make...parts-availab/
o http://www.planetgravemarker.com/

• Tombstones
o http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/instru...tes/index.html
o http://www.hauntedyards.com/tombstones1.html

• Finials
o http://www.steelsupplylp.com/site.php?type=ornamental
o http://www.kingmetals.com/Default.aspx?Page=Home

• Printing and Fonts
o http://www.acidfonts.com/horrorfonts1.htm
o http://www.photo-freeware.net/rasterbator.php
o http://www.slavjane.org/halloween/pirates.html

• VSA Routines
o http://www.slavjane.org/halloween/pirates.html (Free)

###### End Coping Here ###############


----------



## papabear

Awesome! Thank you! That helps shave alot of browsing time off the top.


----------



## shar

This is going to be so informative, especially for newcomers such as myself!
Thanks!


----------



## craigfly06

good stuff!!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Zombietronix is gone. Anyone know of another site like that?


----------



## Sue_McDonald

Oh my word, I had forgotten about the flying pig site. Thank you, thank you!!


----------



## john74

This thread is really amazing, thanks for all the links, i found some new ideas... Thanks


----------



## ManufacturedFear

this is a good thread some links are dead though


----------



## fritz42_male

Did anybody snapshot vilethings and/or the hauntproject sites?

I can get some stuff off the Internet Wayback machine but not everything.

I'm hoping to put together something like hauntproject as a free resource - the monsterlist is good but lots of missing stuff as well.


----------



## fritz42_male

OK I have Vilethings, anyone got hauntproject?



fritz42_male said:


> Did anybody snapshot vilethings and/or the hauntproject sites?
> 
> I can get some stuff off the Internet Wayback machine but not everything.
> 
> I'm hoping to put together something like hauntproject as a free resource - the monsterlist is good but lots of missing stuff as well.


----------



## DoubleD

Thanks for the info links!


----------



## SFGleason

This is amazingly helpful, thank you!


----------

